
Computer-based personality judgments are more accurate than those made by humans - _pius
http://www.pnas.org/content/early/2015/01/07/1418680112.full.pdf+html
======
imacomputer2
How can they possibly know the accuracy of health predictions based on
Facebook likes? I don't see any info about when data was collected, but I
would think that you need at least a decade of data to make an accurate
determination. That would be the entire history of Facebook.

